# Spiny giraffe weevil, Draco, Ensign wasp, cicada etc



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2012)

Spiny Giraffe weevil - Hoplapoderus hystrix ...IMG_9555 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Gliding lizard Draco sp. IMG_1066 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Newly emerged cicada ...IMG_7856 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Mirid bug Kosmiomiris rubroornatus IMG_0067 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Crane fly with mites...IMG_8202 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cockroach egg parasitoid Ensign wasp IMG_9345 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## FSJeffo (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow do I ever look forward to your posts Kurt. Awesome.

JM


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 25, 2012)

FSJeffo said:


> Wow do I ever look forward to your posts Kurt. Awesome.
> 
> JM



Thanks JM!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely shots!


----------



## ShootFL (Mar 25, 2012)

nice shots, and great lighting on that giraffe


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

Outstanding. Really a well composed and exposed set.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 27, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Outstanding. Really a well composed and exposed set.


 


ShootFL said:


> nice shots, and great lighting on that giraffe


 


cgipson1 said:


> Lovely shots!



Thanks for the comments, Charlie, ShootFL, Joel.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 27, 2012)

I always look forward to your posts also Kurt, beautiful work!


----------



## SquidHC (Mar 27, 2012)

#1, 2, and 4 are my favorites. 1 and 2 are simply amazing.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 28, 2012)

SquidHC said:


> #1, 2, and 4 are my favorites. 1 and 2 are simply amazing.


 


PixelRabbit said:


> I always look forward to your posts also Kurt, beautiful work!



Thank you PixelRabbit, SquidHC


----------

